# SDRAM vs DIMM



## Guest

I was a little confused, but can anyone tell me the difference between SDRAM & DIMM....actually, is theer a site that explains ALL types of ram? Webopedia isn't that big of help.

Thanks!


----------



## compilerxp

DIMM = Duel Inline Memory Module
SIMM = Single Inline Memory Module

DIMM is basiclly 2 SIMMS put together.

SDRAM & DIMMS are not "compariable" as their relationship is not competitive. ie: Its like saying "What is the difference between a Ford and a car".

SD-RAM = Static Dynamic RAM
DDR-RAM = (A varient of SD-RAM) "SDRAM DDR" Is Double Data Rate, basiclly as the name says.
RD-RAM = er, forgot what the R means... Rapid? Rabied - something that intel tried to force down users throats for their own profit (ie: Intel got royalities from each RD stick sold) to get moe control of the memory market. hence causing a huge spike in RAM prices about 2~3 years ago. It was not needed when it first came out (Pentium3) and as proven, while it was better for the P4 to use it - it was never a great memory type due to its high latency.... and its price. All new Intel boards are using DDR now.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. If a person was running DIMM's, can he take those out and slap in SDRAM so it runs faster?

Thanks again!


----------



## mobo

Depends on the motherboard. some older model boards recieved two types of ram but in any event locate the make and model then look up the manufacturer's site on the specs on your board.

FYI ..those boards took edo and sd ram ...


----------



## Guest

Thanks!


----------



## compilerxp

??? Explain... taking DIMMS out and slap in SDRAM? Thats like saying, "Sell a White Ford Mustang to replace it with another white ford mustang with red interior to make it faster".

If your monitor display (The screen) is a 17" model, would replacing it with another 17" model make it bigger?

What are you TRYING to do?

What do you have?


----------



## raybro

According to Crucial..

SDRAM is *S*ynchronous *D*ynamic *R*andom *A*ccess *M*emory

RDRAM is *R*ambus *D*ynamic *R*andom *A*ccess *M*emory 

They are not interchangable. 

This also from the Crucial site:

DIMM stands for dual inline memory module, and SIMM stands for single inline memory module. The gold or tin pins on the lower edge of the front and back of a SIMM are connected, providing a single communication path between the module and the system. The pins on a DIMM are not connected, providing two communication paths between the module and the system, one in the front and one in the back.

SIMMs and DIMMs are not interchangeable; they are different sizes and they install into different types of sockets.


----------



## carltasha

static ram is mucho expinsive and is used only for the cash, the s stands for synchcronos d ram .


----------



## compilerxp

Er - yep, I was in error on that one! My Amiga3000 uses Static RAM (RIMMs) - expensive!

I was tired when I posted that!


----------

